
Colossal crabs may hold clue to Amelia Earhart fate - _JamesA_
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/culture/2019/08/colossal-crabs-hold-clue-amelia-earhart-fate/
======
qubex
TL;DR: Some bones were found on an island infested with huge crabs where
Earhart’s airplane might’ve executed an emergency landing, and subsequently
lost. Now they’re searching to see if aforementioned crabs might’ve buried
some of the bones that weren’t found (and that therefore haven’t been
misplaced).

------
rsa4046
I've been there (Gardner Island). In the mid 1980s, as a grad student on an
oceanographic research cruise dredging midocean seamounts for phosphorites in
the equatorial Pacific, sailing from Pago Pago (American Samoa) to Funafuti
(Tuvalu). Our ship (the Sonne, from Bremerhaven, Germany) anchored offshore
and we took zodiacs in through the reef, which I remember as tricky to
navigate without mishap. Strange, utterly lonely place. Saw the crabs, along
with tons of sharks. Hot as Hades. We stayed for an hour or two, hiked around
a bit, ate lunch by the lagoon, and left.

------
chrisdhoover
Still wondering what happened to Lindberg’s baby

